# Breeder Suggestions



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't get yourself stuck on a color. Personality and health are far more important plus most people would like a poodle that is a good representation of a poodle. Since phantoms are not accepted in showing, it may be harder to find a breeder of them who does all the health testing plus breeds with temperament in mind. Some phantom breeders have ventured into breeding as many designer colors as possible including Merle. When that happens conformation, health and the wonderful poodle temperament tend to fly out the window. I'm not saying you can't find exactly what you are looking for, but I am saying be very careful. Since you are willing to fly, then you are probably willing to pay a fair price for a really nice puppy. Wouldn't you prefer that over a fancy color pattern?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You have to be careful with phantoms since they are not allowed in AKC, lots of those who breed them are not reputable - I would only use one who is a member of the multi colored poodle club, as hopefully that would mean that they are also breeding for health and conformation aside from color. As for silvers, Teaka says that our breeder in VA makes some really great ones - and I say that she is extremely honest - you won't have a promised 6 pounder morph into a 12 pounder from her!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I know phantoms are hard to come by. And I would never buy from someone who breeds Merles.

Health and temperament are crucial. I would never get a dog from a puppy mill - no matter how much I loved the color.

But I do know reputable breeders are starting to branch out into partis (not all, of course, but some) and I was hoping that some of those might also be looking into phantoms.

I'm not saying that it's phantom or nothing, but I was hoping that someone knew a reputable breeder. 

And honesty is important. While I love my current dogs beyond all thought, they were both supposed to be between 4-5 lbs. Ryker is 7 lbs and Cash is 8 lbs and still growing (and Cash came from the "better" breeder). 

She (meaning future dog, and yes I already have a name picked out) doesn't *have* to be phantom. But I have these image in my head of a red, black and chocolate male toy poodle and a phantom female.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i can't vouch for them, but i did visit a site a few months ago for homestead poodles in frederick, md. occasional phantoms were mentioned. the breeder claims to do testing for pra, etc.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

3dogs has a phantom toy she shows in UKC and I believe may be planning on breeding her. If I'm not mistaken she came from a breeder in Florida. I would definitely ask her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

While Phantom is not an AKC showable color some good breeders may occasionally get them as the color is recessive and can hide for generations and generations. Look for folks that work with black or brown based colors. . IF a breeder is breeding for Phantoms or other multicolors look for UKC titles, CH is easy enough to get but a GRAND in UKC is not easy and you have to beat at least 2 champions/grand champions in YOUR BREED 5 times to earn it. Total dog titles mean the dog qualified in an performance event AND earned Best of Winners or higher in breed competition IN THE SAME SHOW. Another title not easy to claim. You should expect the same level of health testing, concern for placement and contracts as from a good AKC only breeder.


----------

